

Tell HN: The down arrow is for downmodding, not downvoting. - afriend4lyfe

If users are going to use the downmod button on comments as a disagree button then all accounts should have the ability to &quot;disagree&quot;. Otherwise, please don&#x27;t allow users to abuse the privilege.<p>I recently made 2 comments, which i thought were constructive, only to have them both downmodded because another user with more karma didn&#x27;t agree with them.<p>Thanks
======
jeroen
Obviously, some people here thought your comments were not
constructive/interesting/etc and downvoted them. They have every right to do
so. Whether you agree with their judgment or not is not the point of the
system.

